# [LAMP] Error: circular dependencies (en cours)

## Gyn

Bonjour,

J'aimerai installer un serveur web.

Pour ce faire j'utilise ce tuto : http://fr.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/LAMP

Je mets bien les uses dans mon make.conf :

 *Quote:*   

> USE="-gtk -kde gd qt4 kde dvd alsa cdr apache2 mysql php unicode ssl crypt ctype pcre session"

 

puis je lance la commande emerge :

 *Quote:*   

> emerge -av apache php dev-db/mysql phpmyadmin

 

et j'ai l'erreur suivante :

 *Quote:*   

> * IMPORTANT: 3 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.
> 
>  * Use eselect news to read news items.
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> ...

 

J'ai cherche mais a part comprendre que c'est un problème de dépendance surement lié a mon USE je ne sais pas quel option est a activer ou désactiver.

A vos âmes charitables.

Gyn.

----------

## sylvain_

essayes comme ça dit, de désactiver des use flags

par exemple, celui-ci http://gentoo-portage.com/Search?search=&use=php on voit bien qu'il ne sert pas à apache par exemple (je sais c'est bizarre). tant qu'à pcre et session, fais la recherche mais à priori ils sont déjà dans ton profil

emerge --info pour le vérifier

essayes aussi de taper plutôt "emerge phpmyadmin", ça devrait installer par dépendance php et apache déjà si mes souvenirs sont bons.

----------

